# Archangel's Thread



## Archangel (Jul 31, 2008)

*Moderator's note: *This thread is dedicated to the fans of Archangel. He has not yet designated any specific tales as representative of his work.

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Archangel. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Archangel, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Archangel.


----------



## Archangel (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Everyone,

Welcome to my thread. I haven't been around too long, but I've written a couple of ones that have gotten pretty good response.

I've been working on a fourth Files of the Vindicator the past couple of weeks. It's been hard to find creative time lately, but I'm about a third of the way through. I'll post here and let you know when it's posted.

As with other writers, comments are always welcome.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 13, 2008)

Well it took a little longer than expected, but The Files of the Vindicator: The Power Shift is up in the Recent Additions. Enjoy, and as always I appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Raider X (Oct 23, 2008)

I like reading your stories and I hope more will come in the future. Where do you get your ideas from? I seem to have problems with my Feast Master story. Well, that and not having time due to living ones life.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah, I understand the time limit on writing for sure. You'll notice I tried to get the latest story out in two weeks and it took six. I'm going to aim at writing at my own pace and see what happens.

As far as ideas for writing. I try to think of a unique or cool situation I would like to put my characters in. Sometimes this involves working in the WG angle in after the original idea (as was the case with Power Shift).

I think if you come up with a cool idea that you can write at your own pace, the stories will come to you. Granted, I'm kinda new at this too.


----------



## Archangel (Oct 8, 2009)

Just posted the first part of a new story, "The V Club". 

Any thoughts, please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## Raider X (Oct 17, 2009)

So far, so good...


----------



## Archangel (Oct 23, 2009)

Raider X said:


> So far, so good...



Thanks Raider X. Just posted another part.


----------



## Archangel (Feb 2, 2010)

Posted the finale to my story, "The V Club". Took far too long, and I think that from now on, I'll try and write the whole story before posting, thus stopping this large gap between posts.


----------

